# Nice article on slingshot hunting ...



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For those of you who have not yet seen it, I recommend that you take a look at "Singshots As Small Game Getters", by one Joe Bishop, which just appeared in the Sept/Oct edition of The Backwoodsman magazine. The article concentrated on hunting bullfrogs, but just as an example. It has some nice photos, and what appears to be a great recipe for frogs legs.

Oh yeah ... that Mr. Joe Bishop bears a very striking resemblance to ghost0311/8541, who pops up on this forum from time to time. Good job, Ghost!!! :wave: :thumbsup:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha sweet


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I did a search for this article, but guess its only available with a subscription, or a trip to my local magazine store. Maybe I'll make the trip down there this week. 

By the way, when I was searching, I also ran across another article on slingshot hunting I hadn't seen as before: http://ready4itall.org/slingshot-hunting-a-primer-for-bringing-in-smal-game/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I did submit a artical to the backwoodsman magazine was hoping it would come out soon I have not gotten my magazine this month but was hoping it was in there the boy can't wait to see it.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Cheers Charles, congrats on the good work ghost.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice going buddy I can hardly wait to read it ;- )

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Charles for sharing....And Kudo's to Ghost....well I am going to see if I can find a copy of The BackWoodsmen

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice on Ghost!


----------

